# mod_php update problem/bug? <FIXED>

## at_chaos

Hallo,

nachdem ich die libxml, libxslt und mod_php upgedated habe bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung beim restarten von apache2

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Starting apache2...

Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf:

Cannot load /etc/apache2/extramodules/libphp4.so into server: libxsltbreakpoint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory           [ !! ] 

```

wie kann ich das problem beheben und ist das ein bug?

danke im voraus!

[EDIT] probiere gerade ein 

```
emerge apache mod_php 
```

hoffe es hilft

mfg,

andy

----------

## at_chaos

hat auch nichts gebracht   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stream

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112121&highlight=libxsltbreakpoint

hilft ein update von libxslt?

edit:

ich verwende 1.0.33 ohne probleme

----------

## at_chaos

emerge -s mod_php zeigt mir noch immer die alte mod_php-4.3.3-r2 version an. wenn ich jetzt wiederum ein emerge mod_php eingebe kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

```
 

# emerge mod_php

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-php/mod_php-4.3.4-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-4.3.2-fopen-url-secure.patch

 

!!! ERROR: dev-php/mod_php-4.3.4-r2 failed.

!!! Function dyn_setup, Line 466, Exitcode 1

!!! pkg_setup function failed; exiting.

```

hm... schön langsam glaube ich mein portage is tot!?

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  Bug 37796

Carlo

----------

## at_chaos

danke !   :Shocked: 

----------

## at_chaos

hm.. nur blöd das der bug noch nicht behoben ist   :Confused: 

wie kann ich eine ältere version installieren? hab dazu leider keine doku gefunden. 

so far...

----------

## Carlo

Genone sagt...

Carlo

----------

## el*Loco

Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen: 

```
emerge libgd

emerge mod_php
```

----------

## leuenberger

Der Bug wurde behoben. Bei mir funktioniert die Installation jetzt ohne Probleme.

```
emerge sync
```

----------

## zuigzoen

check here for an other possible solution https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112121&highlight=

----------

## dalu

```

cd /usr/lib

ln -sn libxslt.so libxsltbreakpoint.so

ln -sn libxslt.so.1 libxsltbreakpoint.so.1

```

----------

## xy77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /usr/lib
> 
> ln -sn libxslt.so libxsltbreakpoint.so
> ...

 

Thanks, that worked for me.

- xy77

----------

